# solo BOV! dirt bike or 4 wheeler?



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

I know I can carry more supplies comfortably on an ATV. The ATV is more comfortable. 
Dirt bike pros:
The same engine size dirt bike has greater speed(cause its lighter), will go through narrower places(woods, doorways), & has a greater max range. Obviously I'm leaning to the dirt bike. 
Dirt bike cons:
I'm just not sure about riding it with a $50lbs Ruck on my back. I'm.pretty sure its to big to strap on the bike. And it would make me top heavy as hell. 
Any input on this would be great.


----------



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

*in a hurry . .??*

If you're not in a hurry, get a Rokon, with a trailer. it'll go just about anywhere.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

I looked into the rokons. For what i wanted 6-7 grand. Ouch!!! Got a little Baja Warrior instead at Tractor Supply. Same speed. Goes most of the same places. 1/10th of the price. I really like mine. Ive loaded my BOB on my back and hit the trails. Not too bad. TrailBLAZING however, is a bitch w a pack on. I have also strapped my BOB on the back and hauled ass. Again, not very fast (20mph) max, but dependable and plenty of torque. Im currently dreaming up plans for a mini-trailer for it, similar to the rokon version. Just more light weight.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

If nothing is running every noise is loud and every engine a seed of hope. I can hear dirt bikes at the end of my street and pray for a cop to show (stupid frat house punks). Most four wheelers on the other hand can only be heard as they go by.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Boomy said:


> I can hear dirt bikes at the end of my street and pray for a cop to show (stupid frat house punks). Most four wheelers on the other hand can only be heard as they go by.


OK, this is really very incorrect on many levels.
FORGET two strokes - - - no one would ever seriously consider one, and they are not being discussed here. Only four-stroke powered examples. Your frat boys don't count.

I have been in more places in the mountains with a dirt bike than any person has any right to have ever been with one. I have had Primarily Honda XL500 and XL600, as well XR600 and XR650 bikes, Kawasaki KLR650, Husqvarna 500-600sized machines, and all did well (but the Huskies are my favorite). A 4-wheeler would be useless in 90 percent of the terrain I have ridden. FORGET huge loads, if you need more than a simple B.O.B. will carry you just need to get a larger vehicle, sad but true. A lot of that extra load will be fuel because 4-wheelers don't carry much and get LOUSY gas mileage.

Having said that, 50 lbs is no problem at all - with practice - and I have done even more in the past. It depends on the terrain, rougher will need a lighter pack on any vehicle.

I have no idea where you are or where you plan to travel.

If you are in pretty flat area, you would be better off with a small 4 cylinder pickup and forget the 4 wheeler altogether. If you need to get from one mountain range to another, the dirt bike will be able to do that.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

LincTex said:


> I have no idea where you are or where you plan to travel.


That's the key question IMHO. What's your terrain and how far do you need to go?

I'm a 4-wheeler kind of guy but that's in large due to family. I can put the Mrs. on a 400cc ATV with auto tranny (with her gear) and she'll be fine. The kids can go on their quads (appropriately sized for their ages) and will do fine. Myself, I can hop on another ATV or the side-by-side UTV (with the latter being slower and harder to navigate but can carry lots of gear).

Honestly, my entire family doesn't have the strength, balance or expertise to be on 2-wheelers. My son and I could fair pretty decent but wife/daughter wouldn't do so well. I'd hate to spend our bug-out time doing first aid and standing up bikes all the time.

If you're solo, in good health and experienced, I'd go with the bike. If you have family/friends that go with you, can they do a bike? Health and fitness will also be key. You can drive an ATV with broken bones a lot easier then a bike.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

ZoomZoom said:


> I can hop on ... the side-by-side UTV (with the latter being slower and harder to navigate but can carry lots of gear).


I am not trying to be a jerk.... Why would you buy one? 
An 80's Toyota 4WD is a lot cheaper, will go everyplace that thing will go, is more robust, carries 3-4 times as much, has better power AND gets better mileage, is probably more reliable, and keeps you out of the elements. Even an old Chevy Luv 4WD will do all of that.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

A 4 wheel-drive (really only 2(1 front and 1 back)) pickup will not go everywhere a UTV (with real 4-wheel drive) will go(I have both). I have a dirt bike and Yamaha Rhino and in the same time span put 14,000 miles on the dirt bike and only 3,000 on the UTV. But if I had to bug out I would take the UTV.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

I'm in NE FL. Very thick woods= a + for the dirt bike!
Lots wetlands= a + for the dirt bike


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

LincTex said:


> I am not trying to be a jerk.... Why would you buy one?
> An 80's Toyota 4WD is a lot cheaper, will go everyplace that thing will go, is more robust, carries 3-4 times as much, has better power AND gets better mileage, is probably more reliable, and keeps you out of the elements. Even an old Chevy Luv 4WD will do all of that.


No offense taken _and I did consider a small truck before going with the RTV_.

First, the UTV I have is the Kubota RTV. It's a workhorse machine.

Second, my terrain is pretty rough. There's very steep hills and narrow trails.

Comparison of truck vs the RTV using the points you mentioned (and why the RTV was my choice).
*Size*: The RTV is approx. 5' wide and 10' long. A truck is approx. 6' wide and 16' long (I'm guessing). The trails I run average about 6' wide, have several hairpin turns and have steep drop-offs. The truck just wouldn't fit.

*Carrying capability:* The truck will have a larger bed but for weight, the RTV can easily carry as much if not more. The RTV has a "rated" payload capacity of approx 1700 pounds.

*Power:* The RTV is powered with a 3-cylinder diesel. It has plenty of power.

*Mileage:* The RTV runs over 2 hours on a gallon of diesel regardless of how you operate it. I don't think a 4-cyl gasser would ever sip fuel at such a low rate.

*Reliability:* I've had my RTV for going on 9 years. It has never been in the shop. The engine/tranny is bulletproof. Other components are more like a farm tractor then a car. Tough as hell.

*Misc:* The RTV has a hydraulic dump bed. That's very handy for my uses since I'm hauling a lot of firewood and other things. I can just pull a lever and dump my load. The operation and operators area is such that a kid could drive it (including reaching the pedals and such). It has incredible engine braking where I can be going down a hill (under load) and it'll hold exactly where I decide based on where I have my foot on the pedal (it has a hydro tranny). If I let off the pedal, it'll hold in place without requiring brakes. The center-of-gravity is very low on the RTV. That really helps when on the side of a hill.

Here's a pic of a RTV to give you an idea.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

I'm in NE FL. Very thick woods= a + for the dirt bike!
Lots wetlands= a + for the atv


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

I still like my Baja Warrior.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I thin part a this gonna fall inta personal choice. I don't care fer dirtbikes, but that just be me.

I got a atv, use it fer personal stuff an fer CERT. I've been in lots a terrain with that atv, river an creek crossins (been time them floatin tires was a good thin) fairly heavy woods an open fields. With a couple a racks an some equipment bags I can haul a perty fair amount a gear. I also got extra fuel cans mounted on the racks. The thin bout the atv be, you can carry a passenger an yer extra gear (even ifin it ain't a two person unit, not as safe but can be done) what would be harder ta do on a dirt bike ifin both people got packs. I know the op said solo, but ya just never know when one becomes two.

So again, I thin what yer gonna get be what suits YOU the most.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Even with saddlebags you can still carry far more gear on an atv. More gas food and supplies will come in handy. Plus if you get injured an atv is far easier to handle than a bike. The only thing a bike would be an advantage is for a speedy getaway if chased.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I like the idea of the RTv too but...
As a former emegerncy responder I an tell you that even in non SHTF emergencies traffic jams abound and ONLY a motorcycle can get thru.

As for any real SHTF it will be waaaaaayy worse. (unless you are very lucky and hear the grass grow and leave in the middle of the previous night)


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

hiwall said:


> A 4 wheel-drive (really only 2(1 front and 1 back)) pickup will not go everywhere a UTV (with real 4-wheel drive) will go(I have both). I have a dirt bike and Yamaha Rhino and in the same time span put 14,000 miles on the dirt bike and only 3,000 on the UTV. But if I had to bug out I would take the UTV.


Some of the toyota trucks came with a factory installed locker in the rear, so they would be 3wd. It's probably a factory option on lots of others. Aftermarket options for lockers are everywhere, and if you're really cheap(and willing to live with quirky driving), you can weld the spider gears of an open differential.


----------



## ihaveMANHIDE (Oct 6, 2012)

gaspump86 said:


> I know I can carry more supplies comfortably on an ATV. The ATV is more comfortable.
> Dirt bike pros:
> The same engine size dirt bike has greater speed(cause its lighter), will go through narrower places(woods, doorways), & has a greater max range. Obviously I'm leaning to the dirt bike.
> Dirt bike cons:
> ...


If you have the money I personally would go with like a Polaris mule, or one of the newer gators. If you were in a bug out situation and u had to get away fast stealthily, and safe. I'd go with on of thoes. If you come in contact with hostile people, you'd want something between you and the attacker or attackers. So you can have time to get your protection out. But both quad and dirtbikes are great fast, efficient bug out vehicles if u want to get somewhere fast. There's a limit on what you can take with you though.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd say ATV definitely.. Nothing against the dirtbike folks here but... ATV wins hands down (for me) for these reasons:

More stable
Carry more gear
Better for climbing/descending steep grades slowly. 
You can slowly go into unkown waters and if it gets too deep, get off and let it float as y ou pull it across. 
If you take a deer, you can throw it on one of the racks.
You can actually tow something with it if needed. 
Can pick up a passenger if needed. 
easier to ride through muddy/swampy terrain.
easier to strap weapons/long guns to. 
My ATV has a 12 cigarette/power port. I'm not sure but I havent seen that on any dirtbikes I've looked at. 
Better in snowy/icy conditions
You can mount a winch on an ATV.. LOTS of uses there! 
ATV's usually have headlights.. not a HUGE deal, but a benefit none the less. 
If you blow a tire on an ATV, you can still limp along on the other 3. 

I have an old Arctic Car Bearcat 454... thing is truly a beast. Needs a really good tune up, and it's leaking oil from somewhere.. but I refuse to get rid of it because it will be invaluable when the impending apocalypse hits.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

BlueZ said:


> As a former emergency responder I an tell you that even in non SHTF emergencies traffic jams abound and ONLY a motorcycle can get thru.


I agree. To me, *THAT* is what a BOV should be. You need to get out NOW and with the bare minimums.

I agree there are some tight trails in places, but you shouldn't be on those if you are trying to get somewhere quickly. Save those for the "fun" days instead. 
97% of the places a UTV or RTV will go, a small pickup will also be able to go.


----------



## CrazyEric (Dec 3, 2012)

If you have the money get an UTV and some kind of bike. You then leave the UTV at the BOL with all your gear. You then use the bike to get to your BOL quicker especially if there is heavy traffic. Once you get to your BOL you use the UTV for all the heavy moving of stuff and hauling a big game kill back. This is just my opinion if you can afford both. If not go with what you feel most comfortable with. Everyone will have their own opinions on what you should use but ultimately the decision is yours.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Man there are some lazy hunters.... LOL

I have a rope to get my kill out of the woods. Just tie it on and start pulling.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't see any point to have an ATV in a BO situation. 

Machinist is right, a small truck will do almost everything an ATV will do. It carries more, goes faster, farther, and the cab provides survival to the driver and passenger in cold or heat. 

BTW only a non survivalist would buy a 4-wheel drive without a locking rear differential. And if necessary you can put a air locker on the front axle as well.

Bluez is also correct about dirt bike and traffic jams. If you have a small truck, put the bike in the back and you are now covered for almost any situation.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Tweto said:


> I don't see any point to have an ATV in a BO situation.
> 
> Machinist is right, a small truck will do almost everything an ATV will do. It carries more, goes faster, farther, and the cab provides survival to the driver and passenger in cold or heat.
> 
> ...


Just because YOU don't see a point to it, doesn't mean there isn't one. Everyones situation is different.. and your holier than thou attitude, ie: "only a non survivalist would buy a 4-wheel drive without a locking rear differential", makes you sound like an arrogant snob. My bug out vehicle is 4x4. Does it have lockers? Nope.. does it NEED lockers? Nope.. Would lockers be nice to have? Sure. I've been 4 wheeling for YEARS and NEVER had lockers. I've wheeled in the Adirondacks, the colorado Rockies (Hacketts Gulch, Longwater Gulch, Metberry Gulch, and Iron Chest.. look them up), and now in NC out at a park called Uwharrie.. But guess what? I could get to my BOL in a Honda if needed. I choose to have both, a 4x4 suv AND an ATV, so I have all my bases covered.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Between me and my BOL is about 4 or 5 days hike of mostly back trails and deep woods. A few roads to cross, nothing major. Most of those back trails are little more than game trails. Perfeck for my Baja Warrior. Could do it on a four wheeler but it would be a real bitch. Utv or small truck? Forgedabouddit! Low profile and stealth all the way, baby.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

d_saum said:


> Just because YOU don't see a point to it, doesn't mean there isn't one. Everyones situation is different.. and your holier than thou attitude, ie: "only a non survivalist would buy a 4-wheel drive without a locking rear differential", makes you sound like an arrogant snob. My bug out vehicle is 4x4. Does it have lockers? Nope.. does it NEED lockers? Nope.. Would lockers be nice to have? Sure. I've been 4 wheeling for YEARS and NEVER had lockers. I've wheeled in the Adirondacks, the colorado Rockies (Hacketts Gulch, Longwater Gulch, Metberry Gulch, and Iron Chest.. look them up), and now in NC out at a park called Uwharrie.. But guess what? I could get to my BOL in a Honda if needed. I choose to have both, a 4x4 suv AND an ATV, so I have all my bases covered.


You slammed me, do you feel better now? By your own comments you say it would be better to have lockers then to not have lockers, so I'm confused that you agree with me and at the same time you are mad at me for saying it.

Let me say it again, no serious survivalist would own a 4-wheel drive without a locker rear axle. The TV show "Top Gear" drive mini vans over mountains and drive through rain forests, this is great for entertainment but for a true life or death situation do you think they would take a mini van? I own 2 4-wheel drives, one with a locking rear axle and one without. The one without the locking rear axle doesn't leave my property in bad weather, in fact it almost never leaves my property at all, I use it to just plow my driveway and to help with yard work. My truck with the locking rear axle is twice the truck that the other one is. When the weather is really bad and I see 4-wheel drives stuck in the snow drifts or in the mud and I drive up and just go around them and see the drivers of the stuck trucks standing there with their mouths open, then the difference in obvious.

I'm looking at buying a new truck in the next few years and what do you think is my most important option that I have to have before I buy?


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Cash......


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Tweto said:


> Let me say it again, no serious survivalist would own a 4-wheel drive without a locker rear axle.


So anyone on this board who doesn't have rear lockers isn't serious?


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

d_saum said:


> So anyone on this board who doesn't have rear lockers isn't serious?


Yep, I'm a five time wannabe. My entire manhood has been a shallow pathetic shell. Too bad I didn't have enough depth to base my manhood on possessions instead of actual experiences and actions. I feel so ashamed....


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Lets keep it civil folks, we don't need ta beat each other up. What works fer one feller ain't always gonna work fer another.

Alot gonna depend on how far ya gotta go, what sorta terrain ya gotta cross, how much stuff ya gotta take an so on an so forth.

Lets share our information with each other without the chest beatin please?


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Lets keep it civil folks, we don't need ta beat each other up. What works fer one feller ain't always gonna work fer another.
> 
> Alot gonna depend on how far ya gotta go, what sorta terrain ya gotta cross, how much stuff ya gotta take an so on an so forth.
> 
> Lets share our information with each other without the chest beatin please?


For REAL! We share, not squabble.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I think the most important thing is this: Know where you have to be traveling, and plan accordingly.

Some folks only need to go 10 miles, some need to travel several hundred miles. If you have 100 miles to go, you don't want to be on any 4 wheeler or "baja warrior" type machine. Even a UTV would be rough after 100 miles. I guess they would get you there, but you would be kind of beat up from the trip.

One thing no one has mentioned yet: *You need to practice your route* on whatever machine you chose. I have - - have you?

Even though the ground clearance isn't great, I can get to where I am going on my Harley Softail if I needed to, because it is narrow.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

I think several people have it right with the fact it really depends on your location. In west Texas where it is very open and dry most of the year you can get away with no four wheel drive and I have because I do not have the money to spend on a four wheel drive vehicle. If u are in western NY dealing with snow a large portion of the year four wheel drive is important. 

Also I would suggest getting which ever vehicle you want to ride more often recreationally as well. Especially if u go with a dirt bike it is important to practice and develop riding skills. A dirt bike rides differently than a motorcycle and you need to be able to control the bike while dealing with the terrain. An ATV can get people into trouble as well in rough terrain, I have seen them flipped going up a hill too steep for that ATVs capabilities or because some does not know what the turn radius is for that ATV. Also just because advertisement s show them going through creeks with ease does not mean that is easy to do as well. Good luck.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

LincTex said:


> I think the most important thing is this: Know where you have to be traveling, and plan accordingly.
> 
> Some folks only need to go 10 miles, some need to travel several hundred miles. If you have 100 miles to go, you don't want to be on any 4 wheeler or "baja warrior" type machine. Even a UTV would be rough after 100 miles. I guess they would get you there, but you would be kind of beat up from the trip.
> 
> ...


Dont know the terrain where you are, but around here you try to drive a Harley in the woods and youre screwed. Too much loose sand and slick mud. Most of us have put an extreme amount of thought and consideration into what we are going to need for our individual BO situations. I found that for my terrain, length of travel, and the nature of my supplies, a "baja warrior" is perfect for what i need. I hope you have, or acquire, the "perfect" solution to your BO needs.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's input. I didn't expect so many comments.
I'm gonna get a 250cc 4 wheeler


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

gaspump86 said:


> Thanks for everyone's input. I didn't expect so many comments.
> I'm gonna get a 250cc 4 wheeler


Hell yeah! Enjoy and good luck!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Mine does just bout everthin I wan't it ta do. Simple, easy ta maintain.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Suzuki 250 Ozark swapped out the back tires for a more aggressive pattern. Worked fine in the snow on my last elk trip in CO and in the woods here in Texas.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I will be on the 4 wheeler with one kid and as many supplies as I can pack. Rest of family has dirt bikes, they will have back packs as well.

Dirt bikes are more fuel efficient, but can carry more on atv. We also have a cub cadet 'cart' we may take as well. (Think John Deere gator)


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Boomy said:


> Suzuki 250 Ozark swapped out the back tires for a more aggressive pattern. Worked fine in the snow on my last elk trip in CO and in the woods here in Texas.


That....

Picture.......

is....

*AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

I guess my prius isn't that great of a bov! Haha. I love that thing though- it has a terrible clearance.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

This household has a Ford Focus and 2 street legal scooters. Both are imports, one from Korea and the other from Japan, I think (will have to check that tomorrow). The scooter from Korea can stay with traffic on a 70 mph highway, the other has a governor and won't (will NOT) go above 40 mph. Davis won't give up his Focus or the big scooter; I think I'll look into trading the smaller scooter for an ATV. 

Years ago I bought a Honda 4Trax 250 and a Honda Odyssey 250. The Odyssey worked well for the children because they were strapped into a vehicle with a roll cage. The 4Trax did well for my ex-husband and me. I wish I had pictures of the loads of firewood that 4Trax pulled out of the woods. 

During the winter the boys would put a snow plow on the 4Trax, clear out the driveway and parking area at the cottage, and then take the plow off so they could go ski-jouring on the frozen lake (after I ripped them for playing crack-the-whip around a bend in the road). 

We will be bugging in unless things get so bad that we are in constant fear for our lives. If we have to bug out I pray that we will have a full tank of gas, and a couple of full gas cans, so we can get from OKC to Amarillo, where my sister and her husband have a place in the country. We will pack as much food as possible and tuck spare clothing around the BOBs and foodstuffs. 

Hmmm...need to look into a rooftop carrier for the Focus. We will need the extra cargo space! If we had a closer BOL, we could take ATVs or dirt bikes. I prefer the ATV and I think Davis would agree with me.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Aliaysonfire said:


> I guess my prius isn't that great of a bov! Haha. I love that thing though- it has a terrible clearance.


Well.. while not ideal, it's better than hoofing it depending on where you are headed. My BOL is in the sticks, and I could get there in my Honda if needed. I'd really rather take my GMC Jimmy... but if the Honda was my only option, I'd still be able to get there.

Where is your bugout location? (not specifically..lol). Is it far from your house now? Mountains? Flat terrain? Is it located off of a paved road? or would you be driving (or hiking) trails to get to it? will you have to use major highways to get there? Interstates and highways may be blocked with traffic or baricades. If so, will you be able to backtrack and go around?

Can you purchase a secondary vehicle as a BOV? If not, does your significant other have a better vehicle for bugging out? Me personally.. I want something 4x4, just so I'm not limited to roads and can drive around blockages and get into the woods if needed.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Those "bugging-out" to the "sticks" in most western states could be in for a rude surprise if it is rainy. Many dirt roads turn to a greasy, close to impassible mess when wet. Yes, 4-wheel drives can get stuck.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

AuroraHawk said:


> so we can get from OKC to Amarillo, where my sister and her husband have a place in the country. We will pack as much food as possible and tuck spare clothing around the BOBs and foodstuffs.


Do they "prep"? Have you made sure they will take you in? How much have they stored for their own uses? (<-meaning, will they use up your supplies?)


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

We have a dodge ram 1500 that's pretty nice- we plan on putting better tires and a large gas tank thats built into the back...or something...I'm not the fabricator/whatever. Lol. Our bug out location is to be determined still :/ but one day that will change. We have one piece of property thats about 2 hrs to the east of us that is all highway and back road...not sure how wed fair trying to get across all the traffic leavening houston though if it was a mass exit from there.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Aliaysonfire said:


> We have one piece of property that's about 2 hrs to the east of us that is all highway and back road...not sure how we would fare trying to get across all the traffic leavening Houston though if it was a mass exit from there.


Practice it by taking the roads LEAST likely to be driven on. Avoid major highways, period.

Stop every 5 miles and make a friend. You never know when the day comes you might have to walk up their driveway and ask for water. If you are a familiar face you have less chance of getting shot at!


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

That's a good idea. The land though is a piece of crap really...ok, it's not but there are no improvements and its still too close to houston for my comfort. I still think the roaches will end up crawling through there after shtf. I want more property to the north/west.


----------

